# german clock no makers name



## cal646 (Aug 23, 2020)

hey all i recied a clock from my grandparents after they sadly died and i like to find some more info on it it german as the paper tag on the door is in german though it has no makers mark it has a year which is i believe 1946 and a serial numberi believe its mahogany construction with maybe a rose wood face, (dont quote me on that) there is as i said a serial number on the ticket and a set of 5 numbers on the workings plate in the back i shall post a few pics as soon as i can any help identifiing the maker would be amazing thank you


----------



## cal646 (Aug 23, 2020)

https://s1259.photobucket.com/user/cal646/media/Mobile Uploads/20200824_191209_zpsy9wkymyf.jpg.html

https://s1259.photobucket.com/user/cal646/media/Mobile Uploads/20200824_191111_zpsfpr9oelk.jpg.html

https://s1259.photobucket.com/user/cal646/media/Mobile Uploads/20200824_191122_zpsydaixzec.jpg.html

https://s1259.photobucket.com/user/cal646/media/Mobile Uploads/20200824_191045_zpsddvyttoq.jpg.html

i also know the middle keys port is to wind it up but im not sure what the one on the left or right does they are both tight and i dont want to force them of course ,it did chime at 45 minutes past when i got it running saturday by flicking the small dial at the top in the back and giving it a few turns in the middle key slot and its ticking away nicely and not loosing any time so far i appreciate any info you can help me with thank you


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

cal646 said:


> https://s1259.photobucket.com/user/cal646/media/Mobile Uploads/20200824_191209_zpsy9wkymyf.jpg.html
> 
> https://s1259.photobucket.com/user/cal646/media/Mobile Uploads/20200824_191111_zpsfpr9oelk.jpg.html
> 
> ...


 I know less than nothing about German clocks, but put the 340-020 number off the mechanism into Google and landed a set of instructions for a chiming Hermle mantle clock with a 340 movement.

https://billsclockworks.com/merchandise/instruction-sheet.html/20


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Yes, the movement inside the clock is Hermle 340-020. They still produce and supply this movement. The clock manufacturer is hadr to find out, may be looking online pictures may help. The case design I think is from 70's...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I would suggest that your dating of Cal's @cal646 clock is somewhat too late, dear nevenbekriev. I feel that if the "46 in a circle" mark on the clock door does not refer to the date of the clock then the actual date won't be much later. Without that circular mark to go on, I would have dated the clock to the early to mid 1950s. I also note that Hermle produced a number of different wooden clocks very similar to the one being discussed here and over the same time period (late 1940s and through the 1950s) which makes me think that the clock as a whole is probably a Hermle product.

Here is just one of the related wooden Hermle clocks, shown in action. This "dinky" example may be a few years later than your own clock, some time into the 1950s, and as you will see, it merely chimes the hours with no accompanying tune:


----------



## cal646 (Aug 23, 2020)

Always said:


> I would suggest that your dating of Cal's @cal646 clock is somewhat too late, dear nevenbekriev. I feel that if the "46 in a circle" mark on the clock door does not refer to the date of the clock then the actual date won't be much later. Without that circular mark to go on, I would have dated the clock to the early to mid 1950s. I also note that Hermle produced a number of different wooden clocks very similar to the one being discussed here and over the same time period (late 1940s and through the 1950s) which makes me think that the clock as a whole is probably a Hermle product.
> 
> Here is just one of the related wooden Hermle clocks, shown in action. This "dinky" example may be a few years later than your own clock, some time into the 1950s, and as you will see, it merely chimes the hours with no accompanying tune:


 the numbers and marks look the same for the dial but i translated the sticker on the back and it said the year was 46 the stamp in blue and if hermel is the manufacture was they about and in business in 46?? also any ideas on the the key porort left and right? as the centre one is to wind the clock which is syill going 3 days later after 7 turns i believe, althought the chimes have stopped not sure if that is because i set the lock on the chimes in the back


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

cal646 said:


> the numbers and marks look the same for the dial but i translated the sticker on the back and it said the year was 46 the stamp in blue and if hermel is the manufacture was they about and in business in 46?? also any ideas on the the key porort left and right? as the centre one is to wind the clock which is syill going 3 days later after 7 turns i believe, althought the chimes have stopped not sure if that is because i set the lock on the chimes in the back


 Did you look at the instruction sheet I linked to above?


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

I can say for sure only that the floating balance escapement was introduced first in 1956 by Smiths. So the 46 stamp will be no more than the personal number of the packing worker...


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Above the 340-020 on the movement there should be a date code. Before 1987 it was the last two digits of the year. After, 1988 is A and so on. This is according to Cousins, Clockworks.com and other sites. I can't see anything saying when this system started.

The age of the movement doesn't necessarily relate to the age of the clock, as Hermle recommend replacement rather than repair.

The 46 on the paper label on the case looks more like a packing or QC number, as nevenbekriev suggests.


----------

